# boxer vs bulldog- need info from real owners



## bigs1324 (Apr 17, 2007)

hi everyone,

quick info- Im looking for my first dog and have narrowed it down to 3 dogs, so i think. the english bulldog, boxer and olde english bulldog.

I was first only interested in the english bulldogs, but after much research i m having doubts. i want a male dog that is medium in size ( 50ish LBS) and one that does not require TONS of exersize. i could not find a lot of info on the olde english. it seems some breeders call a 1/2 american bulldog-1/2 english a olde english, not sure if thats right. i would like a english but here they are extremly expensize and very fat/lazy. whats the size difference between the 3? Obviosly the fat/lazy part is determined a lot by the owner, but can anyeone who has experience with any of these dogs shed more lite on there behavior and requirments. thanks.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Old English and Boxers require ALOT of excercise. Old English are a 'harder' breed, more prone to dog and stranger aggression. Boxers tend to be HYPER! I've had English Bulldogs and Boxers, I prefer the EB. If you plan to get a pup DO YOUR RESEARCH. Be sure they come from HEALTH TESTED parents, not an importer, petshop or Back Yard breeder. Here are some good links for more info and finding reputable breeders and breed rescues. They will also tell you what Health tests to look for. 

English Bulldogs
http://thebca.org/

Boxers
http://americanboxerclub.org/index.html

OEB
http://www.oldeenglishbulldoggekennelclub.com/default.asp

I don't see any health testing standards on the OEB, so be very careful and question heavily.

Oh, English Bulldogs are ANYTHING but fat and lazy if properly cared for. They are expensive, but that's because they are THE hardest to breed, requiring Artificial Insemination and Cesarian Sections. However a well bred EB is worth it'sweight in gold, a poorly bred one is a lifetime of expense. My own girl is from a shelter if your'e worried about price, look at the rescues, they always have dogs and at times they get pups as well.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Most male adult English Bulldogs and Boxers I know tend to be at least 15-25# over your ideal weight range.

I love both breeds (I'm a sucker for a smushy face), but judging by the dogs I know, it might be easier to find a healthy, trouble free boxer than EB. Most EBs I know are very high maintenance and have a lot of health problems, mostly skin and eyes. I also see a lot more Boxers in rescues or listed on Petfinder, if you're open to adopting.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

cshellenberger said:


> Boxers require ALOT of excercise.


Let me emphasize ALOT!!! I have two. This is what I come home to everyday when I let them outside. 

They are very energetic and smart and need both physical and mental stimulation daily - if you do not train and exercise them properly they will find something to get into and it usually isn't pretty. They also are NOT outside dogs, left unattended, a boxer can clear a 6ft fence from a sitting position and will not think twice about exploring the outside world while you are at work. They love to dig, especially in your garden  and they also cannot take extreme heat or cold due to their short noses. Boxers are very sensitive, can be stubborn at times and train best under positive reinforcement methods. Boxers also LOVE to be with their people, so if you do not want a dog that wants to be included in EVERYTHING you do (that means following you around the house, even to the bathroom) then do not get a boxer. 
If that doesn't scare you - they are a truly wonderful breed, very comical and goofy, always ready for something new, very adaptable (I raised my 1st one in an studio apartment), very loving and sometimes almost human. 
Hope it helps.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Lorina, most of those unhealthy Bulldogs come from poor breeding, my own dog included. I know plenty of EB from good breeders that have few, if any problems and most of what they have are ear infections and allergies which happen in many Boxers too. The only thing I've really had problems with my girl are her Cherry eye and environmental allergies. 

However, she is higher maintenance than my boxer because I have to clean her nose rope. She doesn't have a tail pocket because she has a spike tail, but she does have a wrinkle above her tail I keep clean. When I got her, she had a severe skin and ear infections from neglect and poor food and it has taken three surgeries to get her cherry eye, which was neglected for a long time, fixed. If she had gotten treatment when it first popped, it would have taken on the first try. She was seized due to neglect and failure to provide medical treatment. 

She is relaxed, but always up for her a mile or so walk twice a day. She is large, around 55-60 lbs. She loves to play fetch and tuggy and her nick name is Cannon Ball because she will take a flying leap into your lap and knock you over. She is also VERY agile despite how she looks, she can jump 4 feet STRAIGHT into the air.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I absolutely understand that a well-bred EB isn't going to be as problematic as the majority of the ones I see. Plus, I tend to see them them when they're having problems. But since Boxers are more common, at least in my area, it's probably easier to find one that doesn't have as many problems. For instance, I know there's dozens of Boxers listed locally on petfinder, but only a handful of EBs, and most of them tend to look more like American Bulldogs.

I love both dogs' personalities. They both seem to be eternally puppies.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

cshellenberger said:


> She is large, around 55-60 lbs. She loves to play fetch and tuggy and her nick name is Cannon Ball because she will take a flying leap into your lap and knock you over. She is also VERY agile despite how she looks, she can jump 4 feet STRAIGHT into the air.


 I love it!


----------



## Betty (Apr 15, 2007)

I've had two purebred boxers. They are very high energy dogs, and I was happy to have 100 acres for them to run around on (now I have a townhouse and a small townhouse dog). I clocked mine swimming for 40 straight minutes after some ducks.  

Boxers are beautiful dogs and I always smile when I see one.  

They have sensitive skin - mine burst out in huge rashes when I put them in neoprene doggie vests. One of my Boxers had tumors all over, and ended up with hip dysplasia. They both lived around 13 years.


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

You have picked 2 realy cool breeds . Both are great both are different both have smash faces I love them both . Realy would love to rescue EB someday but also both get a little bigger than 50 lb maybe some small boxers. But have you given any thought to Boston Terries also great little dogs with smshed faces good dispostions and can run the bt500 then cuddle in your arms and they can be as much as 30 lbs or as little as 10 lb. I have both sizes . At this time I have 5 BTS 4 of my own 1 foster. I do rescue with them . You can adopt from rescues all over the counrty just a thought on Bostons .


----------



## bigs1324 (Apr 17, 2007)

A friend of mine actually got a young male boston terrier this past weekend and with the 5 mintues i had a chance to see him it seemed like a very friendly dog that was around the size i was looking for. I remember a while back a friend of mine had a boston terrier that i think was a her which could explain why it had scrany legs and seemed a little overweight and not nearly as agile looking as the one i saw recently. I have the opportunity for a family memeber to bring back for me a EB from europe, with all papers etc.. it would cost me around $600 for everything he said and he also mentioned that the EB breed in europe have less hereditary problems because of less inbreeding. 

It seems the olde english and the boxers are just too large for me to accomodate and play with with my schedule and time. I will probably go to a local shelter or pet store ( which i dont plan on buying from) and look/inquire about some more.


----------



## DogueEdaddy (Mar 24, 2007)

Finally one I can give a bit of educated answer to.

The rest have given great answers/advice to you. I've had both. We had a female English Bulldog in the 80's. She was wonderful. She wasn't too exercise extreme. She did go 67lbs, LOL, till the vet put her on a diet. If she wanted to, she could run with our other dog (Rotty) and if he acted in a disrespectful manner, she COULD put him in his place. Alas, she did have a lot of health issues. There was cherry eye, her tail had to be removed due to being that tight that it kept getting infected (even with daily cleaning), constant kidney infections, and finally the cancer that took her from us.

My Boxer was a gorgeous Brindle boy, 95lbs, and very healthy. Alas, he was/is a typical Boxer. ALWAYS on the move. We have a large yard and in just minutes, he could and did dig/pull up rose bushes out and proudly present them to us. Never did completely get him to stop putting his paws on your shoulders to give kisses. Definately exercise intensive. He finally went to live with my Grandson who he loved greatly and who had enough energy to keep him happy. They also can come with health issues, not the least of which is tumers, bloat, HD, etc.

Hope this long ramble has helped, but in the final analysis, you must decide.

God Bless All......Stan


----------



## katlin (Mar 17, 2012)

I have a olde english bulldog and she is very active, sweet, and not lazy she is like a baby i love my baby i also own a old english bulldog boxer mix he is very playful, and sweet, and active like his moma i would say that they are wonderful dogs i love them both


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

bigs1324 said:


> A friend of mine actually got a young male boston terrier this past weekend and with the 5 mintues i had a chance to see him it seemed like a very friendly dog that was around the size i was looking for. I remember a while back a friend of mine had a boston terrier that i think was a her which could explain why it had scrany legs and seemed a little overweight and not nearly as agile looking as the one i saw recently. I have the opportunity for a family memeber to bring back for me a EB from europe, with all papers etc.. it would cost me around $600 for everything he said and he also mentioned that the EB breed in europe have less hereditary problems because of less inbreeding.
> 
> It seems the olde english and the boxers are just too large for me to accomodate and play with with my schedule and time. I will probably go to a local shelter or pet store ( which i dont plan on buying from) and look/inquire about some more.


Flying a dog from overseas would start at $600 if you're lucky! I was quoted more like double or triple that for just the flights, not counting the actual dog purchase etc..... you might want to look into that more if money is at all an issue. Saving money on purchasing a puppy isn't a good idea either...


----------

